# Fishing Sloughs



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I keep reading posts about guys fishing sloughs. Growing up, I didn't really fish "sloughs" so to speak. Spent a lot of time on Lake Darling and some lakes in SASK, CAN.

My question...are you fishing any old slough you think have fish? Are you sticking with sloughs in the Devil's Lake area...looking for flooded areas that might hold fish??

I've never fished sloughs before and would like to know the best way to do it and what exactly to look for when picking out a slough.

What are the restrictions when it comes to fishing sloughs???

Thanks!


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

one of the best ways is to look on the game and fish page and check out there stocking reports. they will list any fish they have stocked into sloughs/wpa's. or just keep an eye for any fisherman fishing any sloughs, could signal some secret little spot. i'd say a slough over 10 feet deep has potential for fish.

restrictions: many sloughs may be on private land. if it is and it is posted you cannot fish it. if the slough touches any public land, say a highway, than you can access the slough through that public land.


----------

